# Glock 30 (Gen 4) ?



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

So, on Friday, I picked up a brand new Glock 30. First Glock that I've owned....and my New Year's Resolution was to be more like EZ Bite.

The slide release is VERY difficult to engage. As in, you almost need two hands or a set of work gloves on to engage it. (It's also very hard to take down and it seems like the take down mechanism is also fighting me.)

The gun is brand new and has never been shot, cleaned, or oil/lubed.

Is this typical on some Glocks? Should I first apply some CLP or equivalent to the slide release? Will this go away as the gun gets broken in?

I know that an extended slide release is available....but I don't think I should have to get one for a brand new gun.

Any thoughts or good jokes are appreciated.

Much thanks!!

p.s. - how much does it typically cost to have a gunsmith install some Trijicon or equivalent sigths on a Glock 30? Or is this something that I can do myself?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Vaseline works wonders on plastic.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Just shoot it and quit being a *****.. it'll break in.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I think night sights are a waste of money, got em on 2 of my babies and honestly don't use em. I do have Black blade sights I fixed on my G23 using a sharpie I like it better.. but if you want the new sights, I'll do it for $788 and a foot massage by fastwawa.. Bobk hands are to soft..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'll also tell you a SECRET.. first everyone wants to be more like me.. not sure why?? Second.. grab that pistol (unloaded of course) and push the top of the slide (above the barrel) down on the edge your bench so the barrel misses the edge and the release lifts up easily with your free hand..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)




----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

By the way, I'm not a fan of the .45 reguardless of platform.. I just think it's a slow load.. I do like The 10 round mags

https://us.glock.com/en/pistols/g30-gen4


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

ezbite said:


> Just shoot it and quit being a *****.. it'll break in.


I just found that exact advice/wording in the owner's manual!!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

ezbite said:


> By the way, I'm not a fan of the .45 reguardless of platform.. I just think it's a slow load.. I do like The 10 round mags
> 
> https://us.glock.com/en/pistols/g30-gen4


Most of my handguns are 9MM, 45 ACP, and 40 S&W. I like to mostly shoot 9 and 45.
I'm not a huge fan of the 40 any more....but I got my hands on a Beretta 96 Elite a few years ago that is a great/possibly my favorite gun.
The Glock is my first compact handgun that I bought for CCW purposes. I really enjoy shooting my Beretta 92 & 96s and Ruger P Series.....but they are so big that they don't make for good Carry Guns....other than the fact they've been 100% reliable.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

bobk said:


> Vaseline works wonders on plastic.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


>


What a disgrace to a fine hat.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> By the way, I'm not a fan of the .45 reguardless of platform.. I just think it's a slow load.. I do like The 10 round mags
> 
> https://us.glock.com/en/pistols/g30-gen4


Slow round? Lmao, you want to race? I’ll give you 3 jalapeños and a 10 second head start.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

bobk said:


> What a disgrace to a fine hat.


Hoping he has the Wash Down and Vinyl Floor options on that boat when the "mother load" hits.......


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

berkshirepresident said:


> Hoping he has the Wash Down and Vinyl Floor options on that boat when the "mother load" hits.......


" Uh yes, I would like to order a sno-cone.... for my @$$"


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 336513


After watching the video, he'll probably use more on his butt...


----------

